# Scratch Building a Caboose in 1:13



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my second attempt at scratch building something in 1:13. My first was a flat car, and we've all seen them.
This is a caboose that I am scaling from a pic, some dimensions offered in the article and the Fairymead locomotive. 
Most of it is Luan plywood with oak and cedar left over from furniture I built for my grandchildren or others, with some strip wood purchased at a hobby shop. My table saw pelted me with the small pieces I tried to rip. 
The metal parts will be from Ozark which is now carrying a new and expanding list of detailed parts in 1:13. 
Pic attached.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I made the door and installed glass in the door and windows. I've tried plastics but they seem to hold a static charge and attract dust, the glass doesn't.
I went back a couple hours later to make sure the adhesive was set. The glass had finger prints that wern''t there when I installed the glass. They cleaned up with just Q tips, but that proved that the stuff we see on TV about using it to raise prints on stuff using Crazy Glue is true.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick update:
Installed the sides. found that the top was 1MM out of square from the bottom so I installed a temp brace to bring it back into alignment.
Painted and installed the wheel assemblies and L&P couplers, am attempting to cast brake parts, but am doubtful of the outcome. 
Cut and installed the roof truss's and made preparation for the brass railings. I will also install brass step stirrups and grab irons. Having fun.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Nick!  very nice..
I have been dabbling in 7/8n2 scale..only have a flatcar built so far,
but I also have a boxcar kit, unassembled, and plan to scratch-build a caboose..
all Maine 2-footers..
Scot


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, isn't it very satisfying every time you put something of your own creation on the track?
I don't have to go to work till tonight, so had time to make the iron work. The bar assembly is all soldered together to give it added strength. It still needs to be painted. 
I attached the pins to the car with chain as that is usually the first thing that I loose. Now that they are chained I now loose the links!
I'm not sure if I'm going to stain or use watered down paint on the car. 
Suggestions on both points will be appreciated.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> Scott, isn't it very satisfying to create something of your own?


yes it is! 
Do you have a train and locomotive planned to go with the caboose?
Scot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

When I built my models in HO, from wood..I would stain it for the type of wood..say oak.
Then I'd paint and weather over that..

Just like real stuff...

Not what ya wanted!! ;-)

Dirk


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, the locomotive that I just acquired is the Farirymead. I'd like to make some changes as I ordered the Black one and got the Green one instead. 
Dirk, please explain further how you did it. Stain is usually oil base so I assume you used an oil base paint also??? Much more information is requested as it really sounds interesting. Did you use a Pre-Stain first?? I have plenty of scrap wood and all the time that I am above ground to test and come to a conclusion, I'm on no hurry.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

painted it a dilute red, had to do the trim twice, being a different wood the absorption was different.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the finished product. I toned down the red and the black and put the roof on. Pics in day light


----------

